# Your hunting accidents!



## solitairex (16 January 2011)

Tell everyone your hunting accidents, whether mini or major! 

Had my first serious one yesterday; had only jumped one (rather large with a big ditch infront) hedge and then a little while after we went to jump another. All I can remember is us standing, then the group taking off to go and do it, now I can't tell why but judging from photos, soon after the jump I fell off to the right, the hedge was pretty small which is rather embarrassing, then judging by the photos Dennis turned right and went infront of everyone and jumped the massive hedge to be followed by everyone else aha! All I can remember is then hacking back behind the car covered in mud... apparently the photographer helped me and was really kind, I've still got a splitting head ache and a very bruised brain! Horse and I will both be ok though, I am so gutted though because it was the best meet of the season and they had jumped 15 hedges by 2pm apparently! Gahhh!


----------



## tootsietoo (16 January 2011)

Oh Solitairex, poor you.  Have you been checked out, because it sounds as if you were concussed?  And make sure you get a new crash hat!  Glad to hear you are ok.

I think I am about 22 years older than you, but I had my first nasty fall in November.  Headed towards a scrappy hedge that most of the rest of the field had jumped, and about one stride out me and horse both noticed that it was more wire than hedge.  Horse obviously didn't really know what to do, jinked to the left where it was all wire, didn't pick his feet up and we went head over heels.  Both of us on the floor, and as he got up he kicked me right between the eyes.  I wasn't knocked out at all thank goodness, but also had that splitting headache all evening, and blood all over my tweed coat which I can't get out!  And two scars now which is very annoying.  Fortunately a friend came back to the trailer with me and kept me feeling normal, but I then had to drive home, picking the children up on the way with blood everywhere!

How is your confidence?  Because mine, never the best anyway, is not so good!


----------



## Lolo (16 January 2011)

I've only come off once- my pony at the time was a lunatic out hunting really. 

At the meet, he'd explode off the horsebox and I'd get chucked on. One time, his girth was too loose- however, tightening up the girth when your pony is vertical is quite hard, so I decided to wait until we'd set off- he was calmer after that normally...

Before we stopped though, we went flying over a decent jump (about 3'3) and I felt my saddle slipping. Then, we took a very sharp right to avoid the ploughed field. My pony took the sharp right. The saddle and I continued straight on for another 4 metres! Sat in a muddy heap as the entire field went flying past... He was brought back to me by the very nice field master who helped me re-saddle and made sure my girth WAS tight this time! 

The nastiest accident I've had though was when my horse (the next model along from previous pony!) lost it and kept plunging until I lost my reins and then, having gained his freedom, charged straight through some wire in front of the whole field it felt like. I leapt off and untangled him as quickly as I could and he was uninjured but all anyone did to offer any help (I was 14 at the time, and looked younger...) was for one lady to shout at me for not doing anything. I genuinely couldn't have done anything about it: I was trying to go home because he was on the verge of losing it and he was far too strong when he got like that. That was the last time I hunted him away from home- he rubbed holes in my gloves, and my arms hurt so much and I felt so humiliated by the fact I couldn't stop him.


----------



## junglediva (16 January 2011)

only fallen of once and it was when i was 12 and i was on my old section C pony, cantering up to this ditch that ran right across the field so had to b jumped in order to continue. problem is, i jumped it but my pony didnt lol :S


----------



## hunting mad (16 January 2011)

8 years ago,i got kicked and damaged my leg badly.(muscle and nerve)it has left me with permenant damage.It is currently in a splint to be able to walk and ride,however im hopeing to have my anklle pinned in the summer(if i dont whimp out!)
Yesterday,i had a fall whilst riding my sons horse.He is only 15hh.He spooked and span,and i wasnt sat tight enough,and landed on my bum.....Have a lovely egg,and bruise now!!!
It happened only seconds after leaving the meet,and no one was there as was sent off to watch the road,very embarrasing as the horse pi**ed off up the road,leaving me!


----------



## RunToEarth (16 January 2011)

I fell off Oshk, my coloured, when I was with the Rockwood, he twisted over a big box hedge, I came off and landed in wire. It doesn't look much but it was very deep and took a fair few stitches in my little finger. 





I always used to fall off at Rockwood kennels, it became a bit of a joke, my coloured always used to pick those days to baloon over a hedge and lose me!! 
I had the most silly fall out cubbing with Blankney last season, I was really red in the face when it happened because I was relatively new! Jerry came up, I held onto his head too much and he ended up sitting in the sugarbeet and me on my bottom!


----------



## xspiralx (16 January 2011)

I went out on NYD riding my friend's big ex pointer. I hadn't hunted since I was 15 and he'd never been out before with her so we didn't quite know how it would go.

The horse is normally a snaffle mouth, though he does have a tendency to get strong out hacking so we upgraded him to a dutch gag.

Anyway, I might as well have had cotton wool in his mouth, he was as strong as an ox and kept yanking me out of the saddle so I couldn't even keep a hold on him. Jumped a couple lovely, and then carted me into the third fence - I thought there was a reasonable gap between me and the horse in front but he made up so much ground and then launched over the fence landing miles away and moreorless landing in the horse in front, ducked to the side and I came off over his shoulder.

It was hugely embarrassing though everyone was very nice, but I took him home shortly afterwards, as I just couldn't hold one side of him and wasn't much enjoying having my arms yanked out of their sockets every second.


----------



## Enfys (16 January 2011)

RTE - ouch

Last one was an Opening Meet, going through a very muddy/slurry filled farm track over a few piddly little jumps, horse tripped and went down catapaulting me out of the front door into slime and landing on rocks, bless him, apparently he did all kinds of acrobatics to avoid stepping on me. Knackered my shoulder good and proper. Never been quite right since, the shoulder, not me.


----------



## pipsqueek (16 January 2011)

15 years ago out with the Rockwood on my then 4yo's first days hunting, followed a couple of others over a hedge with wire in it (i was equally young and naiive back then!!). Horse caught her leg & nosedived & I broke my arm! She was okay though.   An old farmer from the rockwood came into my dad's office the following week telling my dad about some 'stupid bitch' jumping wire.. erm that would be me then!!

Latest one was around 5 years ago with the High Peak, on same horse who is a bit sharp anyway, we were coming down a hill, she did one of her leaps, lost her footing and came completely over backwards on me squashing me, luckily it was very muddy & didn't break anything, it did shake me up a bit though!


----------



## gunnergundog (16 January 2011)

This is just to show that accidents can happen in the stupidest of places.......years ago was walking across a wooden bridge (one horse at a time) when someone decided that they couldn't wait their turn.  Needless to say, said bridge gave way and ned and I landed in the dyke below.   

I remember thinking, all is well....my head is above water and I can breathe.  Horse was on top of me, but that was okay.  I then started checking out my limbs.....I could feel and move my legs and was about to start checking my arms when my ned decided that actually he'ld quite like to get out of this watery grave.  That was when the problems started as he scrabbled around trying to get a purchasae on my chest!    He got out fine and all I remember is the terrier man and a couple of others hauling me out and my trying to get them to leave me where I was so that I could have a kip!    Concussion is a wonderful thing!


----------



## tootsietoo (16 January 2011)

urgh, pipsqueek and gunner, those are two nasty ones.  not nice having a horse land on top of you.  and that hand doesn't look too good either RTE!


----------



## star (16 January 2011)

last one was on NYD.  horse decided to jump a wide ditch which most others had scrambled through rather than leaping.  he leaps it huge, then stopped dead on landing as thick mud and turned right after rest of field.  i carried straight on and landed on my left hand - lucky the ground was thick mud and got away with a bad sprain as if any harder would def have broken it.

near miss today when horse again ballooned over a ditch which was followed by a bounce to a tyre jump - he nearly landed on the tyre jump, somehow got over it but i found myself sat completely in front of the saddle.  luckily he just galloped straight although he was going flat out as was not happy with me sat there!  I used the breastplate and performed some gymnastics and made it back into the saddle in time for the next sharp turn at the end of the field - phew!


----------



## solitairex (16 January 2011)

Ahh gosh all these nasty accidents are making me nervous to go out again aha! Yes I was concussed but I had no eye sight problems so just went home and lied down (also got out of tack cleaning, doing the horse and unloading the car etc.... yay aha)! I'm probably glad I can't remember it so I won't be so scared of whatever happened happening again! xx


----------



## Orangehorse (16 January 2011)

I don't hunt anymore, due to OH banning me. Worst I had was someone ran down in front of my horse as we were about to jump a hedge and instead of stopping he tried to jump and fell and landed with the pommel of the saddle on my ribs, which were broken.  I didn't realise because they were sore, and there was nothing I could do except wait until they were mended, but I remember 6 weeks without a good night's sleep.  I was my last day out as I was due to go to sister's wedding and I look a bit drawn in the photos.  Needless to say my Mother didn't want me competing within a month of my own wedding.


----------



## pipsqueek (16 January 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			urgh, pipsqueek and gunner, those are two nasty ones.  not nice having a horse land on top of you.  and that hand doesn't look too good either RTE!
		
Click to expand...

we will be putting everyone else off hunting at this rate!!


----------



## solitairex (16 January 2011)

pipsqueek said:



			we will be putting everyone else off hunting at this rate!!

Click to expand...

Maybe this wasn't such a good idea! Although I sware I hurt myself out hunting every time some way anyway aha!


----------



## RunToEarth (16 January 2011)

pipsqueek said:



			we will be putting everyone else off hunting at this rate!!

Click to expand...

Or putting everyone off hunting with the Rockwood, it seems we have both been toppled by their hedges. I LOVE Blankney, but I do miss Rockwood country, I miss those dry stone walls and prickly holly hedges!


----------



## tootsietoo (16 January 2011)

It's all huge drains in Blankney country though, isn't it?  How do you go about teaching a hedge hopper horse to jump those?!

It's a good thread Solitairex, it's good being able to spill a bit, I am still thinking about my crash a lot (whenever I look in a mirror in fact).


----------



## RunToEarth (16 January 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			It's all huge drains in Blankney country though, isn't it?  How do you go about teaching a hedge hopper horse to jump those?!

It's a good thread Solitairex, it's good being able to spill a bit, I am still thinking about my crash a lot (whenever I look in a mirror in fact).
		
Click to expand...

No, not really. Admittedly the drains were a bit daunting at first because I had never jumped one, but most of them are very nice and there were a lot of people kind enough to tell me how to ride them, they also have some lovely hunt fences and hedges, it is nice country, just arable and very flat- and NO walls  
I am extremely lucky in that I usually pinch a ride from OH, who has horses who know how to jump dykes a lot better than I do, and look after me! I am pretty sure that if I took my beloved, but somewhat forward going coloured hedge horse to the Blankney, he would take the dyke from five strides away and bury us both in the bottom of it!


----------



## pipsqueek (16 January 2011)

No walls oh well no stones to put back though...    Good thread solitarex!


----------



## tootsietoo (16 January 2011)

Walls and drains!  I must stop having fantasies about trying to jump weird and wonderful things I have never jumped before, I'm scaring myself, especially after this thread


----------



## RunToEarth (16 January 2011)

See, it might just be me, but I seem to flop off in the collecting ring, in the arena over cross poles, out hacking, and have some fairly serious accidents, but out hunting and team chasing so far I've managed to have reasonable stickability, only occassionaly getting rinsed off mid hedge. My most painful fall to date was in the arena, over trotting poles. I swallowed a tooth, broke my nose and fractured my cheek bone, and then managed somehow to get around BBMH teamchase the week after, with two black eyes mind


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 January 2011)

Not in here much, but I do love to air these.....it's been a while 

Front






Back






Soaking






Nothing hurt but my pride, thank God....


----------



## gonebananas (16 January 2011)

I've been wanting to go hunting for ages until i read this thread  and my local hunt been Rockwood  oh well i'm still gonna give it a go at some point  nhs is free right?


----------



## Eventer96 (16 January 2011)

My first ever fall out hunting came last weekend. It is such a long story can I point you in the direction of the original thread I posted in CR?  
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=427893

It is worth the read. Promise. It has left my in a back and neck brace a week later!


----------



## RunToEarth (16 January 2011)

gonebananas said:



			I've been wanting to go hunting for ages until i read this thread  and my local hunt been Rockwood  oh well i'm still gonna give it a go at some point  nhs is free right? 

Click to expand...

The Rockwood will look after you very well, hunt down Mrs Martin and stick with her- you can't go wrong that way- and don't worry, it's usually only the holly hedges that have a tendancy to be a real pain in the bottom


----------



## Enfys (17 January 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			Not in here much, but I do love to air these.....it's been a while 

Front






Back







Nothing hurt but my pride, thank God....
		
Click to expand...

  It looks as if you rolled around in it! 

Why do we take these photos


----------



## tootsietoo (17 January 2011)

I hope the breeches and the coat came clean!

Eventer96, hope you're doing ok.  That sounds horrible.


----------



## solitairex (17 January 2011)

Scary story Eventer96! Glad you're ok! Oooh I don't think I can beat those two muddy pics (yet!)


----------



## PortwayPaddy (17 January 2011)

I hit the deck on Thursday.

My horse lost his footing coming up a steep muddy bank out of about three foot of water.

Would have been fine if next horse had not trotted across my thigh.

Will be out again next week as only damage was brusing and mud. GG fine.

Paddy


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (17 January 2011)

Was gateshutting on my youngster first day out after the snow last year when everyone galloped off down a hill and left us. He wanted to gallop, I wanted to trot, bit of an arguement which resulted in a rodeo. Managed to stay on for a while but then (and I remember thinking oh sod it) I just gave up trying to stay on, bounced backwards onto his bum, did a somersault and landed on the soft grass. Thought I was fine until I tried to stand up and wanted to get back on. Leg felt rather unstable and realised I'd broken something. Had to drive quad bike back to the trailer as quad driver took horse for me. I can't drive them anyway let alone with a broken leg. Had to have it pinned. 

Am back to normal now though!!


----------



## solitairex (17 January 2011)

Bit harsh Caroline, what a shame someone didn't wait! Glad you're ok now.

Photo time! Really sorry if they stretch!

Ok so this is the last thing I can remember prior to the fall;






Hedge looks bigger here than it was tbh,
Thankyou Sean for the cracking photos;
















And far right you can see Dennis about to jump the frogging enourmas hedge all on his own;


----------



## gonebananas (17 January 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			The Rockwood will look after you very well, hunt down Mrs Martin and stick with her- you can't go wrong that way- and don't worry, it's usually only the holly hedges that have a tendancy to be a real pain in the bottom 

Click to expand...

Thankyou! I shall keep that in mind. I know a few people that go out with Rockwood but my only problem is transport and having the guts (I can be shy at times and when there's other people around I can be quite uncertain of my riding abilities ) but I think once I get going I shall be fine depending on how my horse takes it.


----------



## houndsplease (17 January 2011)

well another for the rockwood both over 2 biiiig prickly hedges 1 was on a boxing day and coming down into a hedge on a very slighty downhill horse slipped on last stride over reached and stood on his show but still tried to take off but flipped us both through hedge. i was abit concussed and hurt my wrist OH was adament i wasnt carrying on but she was wrong until i realised i had lost a shoe and she got her wish.

Second another big hedge with alot of brush didnt have strong enough lower leg and the brush pulled my legs back and shoved me over his shoulder was back on before next person jumped they didnt realise id come off. 

Rockwood is cracking country i agree RTE


----------



## houndsplease (17 January 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			The Rockwood will look after you very well, hunt down Mrs Martin and stick with her- you can't go wrong that way- and don't worry, it's usually only the holly hedges that have a tendancy to be a real pain in the bottom 

Click to expand...


Mrs martin is the supernanny of rockwood will help anyone and point them in right direction.


----------



## RuthnMeg (17 January 2011)

I've fallen off 3 times out hunting, and had one very near miss!
First fall was 20+ years ago. I was on the lead rein from another horse, going down a single track, so lead rein was over horses rump. My pony 'Snapper' (Brandy Snap) was a 11.2hh welshie, and very sharp, and strong. He jiggled everywhere and on this occasion I didn't want him going up the backside of the horse, so I pulled. Just as I did this, the lady riding the horse and holding the rein, also pulled so I could keep up. Pony was confused, nowhere to go but up! And up we went, and over the top. I remember looking at my leg undernieth Snapper's upside down bum. He got up, so did I. The saddle was well and truely snapped/squashed and I was covered in mud and leaves. That was the day I first tasted cider - my dads answer to shock! Pony was fine, never did anythign like that again. 
Second time, I got bucked off a very excited 4 year old Meg! Banged my knee on a stone, but fine.
Third time, jumping a ditch (or drain- whatever you want to call them). It was very wide, but I have full trust in Meg to just 'jump' it. She did, but sadly for us, the edge of the muddy bank gave way as we landed and she lost her hind footing, pecking down on her nose, and me being me, went straight out the door! Pride was very bruised for 5 mins, as the rest of the field was watching! I had the last laugh though, as they all turned and went around it - at least I TRIED to jump it! Went on to jump a very impressive hedge after, and the field master gave me a lovely compliment for my efforts too.

The close shave was when I rode a friends little mare (never sat on her before). we were waiting patiently to cross a little wooden bridge, when an out of control horse and rider came hurtling up behind us, literally pushing us both over (mudded but that was all amazingly) and smashed into the horse in front of me. The horse was badly injured as he staked himself on the side of the wooden bridge and the rider suffered a broken leg. Could so easily been us. Sad it happened at all really. Said horse and rider got banned from the hunt.

Hope evryone who has been hurt or is currently getting better, does so quick! Good luck.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 January 2011)

Enfys said:



  It looks as if you rolled around in it! 

Why do we take these photos






Click to expand...

I prefer 'dunked' - just galloping along and the whole field just disappeared into a big black hole in front of me and then we went too  of course, I was the only one who came off so I had a lovely big audience as I struggled out of said hole...

The photos do not convey just how black it was! My mother's 40-year-old jacket looked something similar ^


----------



## JenHunt (17 January 2011)

i've come off a few times, but only twice been injured. 
1) riding my young, dippy, warmblood.had hacked to the meet, had a few little jumps and then opted to go through the gate, but ended up having to close it. The two of us that were left cantered on to the next little rail, which was in a post and wire fence (concrete posts, barbed & pig wire). Horse panicked about being left behind as he could see the others standing on the other side, cut the corner to the rail, locked his neck and went for what he clearly thought was a gap, changed his mind at the very last second as he saw the wire and shot left (he always went left!). I sailed over his neck, hit a post head first and slid down it cartoon style. Climbed back on, sore but ok, popped the little fence then decided to call it a day and hacked home with my sister. A few days later I was in agony, turns out I had cracked 2 vertebrae pointy bits. Healed fully and I've never had problems since.... But could have been so much worse!

2) riding a young horse for someone on new years day 1999, jumping out over a rail onto a very wide grass verge, little horse didn't turn quite quick enough, got one front foot onto the road, which was black ice, slipped and fell, stood on my ribs as she got up. She went on to be an awesome little hunter and died 2 years ago having only ever hunted with the Bilsdale! I cracked ribs and had some beautiful bruises!


----------



## RunToEarth (18 January 2011)

houndsplease said:



			Mrs martin is the supernanny of rockwood will help anyone and point them in right direction.
		
Click to expand...

Yes she looked after me quite a few times. Sadly IMO the Rockwood isn't what it was, and Mrs Martin is probably one of the only people I would go out to see, she's a very good sport, and extremely interesting to talk to. I miss the country like hell, I can't remember the last time I jumped a dry stone wall, but I am really enjoying the Blankney so I wouldn't swap back- plus I am extremely unlucky with Rockwood hedges!


----------



## BMA (18 January 2011)

I've only come off once (touching wood as she says it).  Was cantering through a wide gateway without a care in the world, talking to the lady behind me.  In the gateway there was a hole that no one had seen...my ned went straight down it.  He did a head stand, I did some sort of head stand and then he left me on the floor and ran off.  Had to do the embarrasing 'stomp after your horse walk covered in mud with whip in hand'.  Luckily that was before the tumblers cup was up and running - now they'd have a fiver off me!!

Had ALOT of near misses.

Jumped a hedge opening meet...not a very nice hedge and a branch went through my stirrup iron and tried to take my leg with it...lady behind commented that she saw a beige total eclipse and my bottom shot up in the air!


----------



## Potato! (18 January 2011)

My horse reared and went over backwards on top of me on boxing day 3 years ago. I was knocked out and had to be airlifted to hospital. 

i was concussed and had a twisted pelvis but luckily nothing broken.


----------



## Ivebeentangoed (18 January 2011)

OMG!! Im going to a mock hunt next weekend and im bricking it now!!x


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (18 January 2011)

Christ better not let my mother see these she will never let me out again!!


----------



## houndsplease (19 January 2011)

RTE i no what you meen with regards to RW although i have been with them a few times this season and ive seen some good hound work. Was out new year and they finished a few gd runs and they ran out of light for the last one. Not quite German days yet (if you know him) but cant really complain of the days ive had this season hounds have done well alot better than past few seasons.


----------



## Rose Folly (19 January 2011)

Quite a few hunting falls, but the nastiest was years ago, hunting with the Tynedale. Hounds were running and we galloped through the perimeter of a big stackyard and out through a 5-barred gate at the end. The person in front of me was riding sidesaddle, and was not able to take her turn at swinging the gate back open. It swung shut as I approached at speed. I was pulling up and leaning down to push it again when my pony decided to jump it. He cleared the gate itself, but for some reason there was a single strand of wire running from one end of the gate to the other. My boy hit the wire, and it somersaulted us both, onto a cobbly track. My last thought was "This is going to hurt". I was knocked out. When I came round I could hear someone calling for wire-cutters. My poor gee was entangled by his hind legs in the wire, but, never being one to miss an opportunity, was busy grazing as far round his front feet as he could. 

He recovered  very well. I've had a bad back ever since. I was told I landed "like a starfish"!


----------



## solitairex (19 January 2011)

Rose Folly said:



			Quite a few hunting falls, but the nastiest was years ago, hunting with the Tynedale. Hounds were running and we galloped through the perimeter of a big stackyard and out through a 5-barred gate at the end. The person in front of me was riding sidesaddle, and was not able to take her turn at swinging the gate back open. It swung shut as I approached at speed. I was pulling up and leaning down to push it again when my pony decided to jump it. He cleared the gate itself, but for some reason there was a single strand of wire running from one end of the gate to the other. My boy hit the wire, and it somersaulted us both, onto a cobbly track. My last thought was "This is going to hurt". I was knocked out. When I came round I could hear someone calling for wire-cutters. My poor gee was entangled by his hind legs in the wire, but, never being one to miss an opportunity, was busy grazing as far round his front feet as he could. 

He recovered  very well. I've had a bad back ever since. I was told I landed "like a starfish"!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds awful, sounds like it could've been much worse for you both though!


----------



## gonehunting (20 January 2011)

Am always  falling  off, embarrassing as I am the one who is supposed to help everyone else  and  these days  I find it hard to jump back on again from the  ground. In a spirit of experimentation and cos I am a wuss who doesn't  want  any more bruised ribs, I have taken to wearing  my point 2  beneath my  hunt  coat. All was  going  well, no falls  which was good because  it would get expensive  what with the fiver for the falling off fund and  the £15 for a new point 2 cylinder. Then, at the last meet of last  season, a quiet  social day, we were happily cantering  down a sandy track  when all of a sudden my  wretched steed  decided to .......get down and roll! Wearing  woolly  gloves there was no chance to detach the point 2  clip and  by this time  we were both on the  ground  and  hooves were flailing as he eased his itchy back. So I had to roll quickly away  whereupon my point 2 exploded .....BANG......which caused  the miscreant to leap to his feet in horror and  gallop off. Needless to  say the  onlookers were  beside themselves  with laughter. Ah  well, expect  the unexpected! And  yes I am still wearing  the  point 2.


----------



## Tharg (22 January 2011)

What is a point 2?


----------



## solitairex (22 January 2011)

Tharg said:



			What is a point 2?
		
Click to expand...

 Click here - they are like a body protector but they blow really quickly when you fall off (or it gets unconnected from your saddle) and it braces you. I really want one but they are rather expensive!


----------



## amage (26 January 2011)

If the NHS ever read this they'll refuse to heal hunters!! It's beginning to read a bit like that episode of friends where Joey gets his health insurance back and they celebrate by him wearing a helmet and they take turns to whack him lol! Touch wood never had an accident out hunting....did experience spasmed neck muscle from hunting my jumping mare at opening meet this season. At her first day out at the age of 15 she decided to show the seasoned hunters that when jumping around a hedge growing out of a stone wall you don't have to just jump the wall....jump the hedge and wall...out of about 3 foot of bog! Unfortunately she didn't realise there was a big drain the far side so where the others popped the wall then bounced out over the drain, Dol saw the drain at the last minute and somehow cleared the whole lot. At this point I decided I do not have enough experience in the hunting field to educate green hunters lol  Gotta love irish hunting...mixed country all in one jump! I had to brace myself for landing and she landed so steep my neck snapped back and the whole muscle spasmed. Dying to get some money together and buy myself a proper hunter!


----------



## PortwayPaddy (27 January 2011)

I find it seems to happen much faster out hunting (falling off I mean!).

I find it's not the same as when I'm doing SJ or dressage.  There is no oooooohhhhhhhhhhsssssshhhhhhiiiiitttttt. hang time.  It's just WTF splat! LOOSE HORSE!

Paddy


----------

